# ИЩУ сильно "В пещере горного короля" в переложение для баяна



## Alex KZ (1 Сен 2015)

Уважаемые баянисты, педагоги, композиторы и соучаствующие профессионалы!
Ищем ноты Э.Грига "В пещере горного короля" для баяна.Рады получить ноты любой сложности.  Очень хочется подготовить юного музыканта на конкурс именно с этим произведением.
Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.
С уважением, Александр Майстренко


----------



## grigoriys (1 Сен 2015)

Alex KZ (01.09.2015, 19:18) писал:


> Рады получить ноты любой сложности.


 Ну если вопрос сложности не стоит, попробуйте фортепианное переложение использовать, такое например:


----------



## Alex KZ (7 Сен 2015)

Спасибо. Но что-то файл пдф или испорчен, или недозагружен/перегружен)). Показывает  - ошибка загрузки.
Не могли бы ещё раз загрузить или сюда : [email protected] 
Спасибо, выручили.


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Сен 2015)

Alex KZ/ писал:


> Спасибо. Но что-то файл пдф или испорчен, или недозагружен/перегружен)). Показывает  - ошибка загрузки.
> Не могли бы ещё раз загрузить или сюда : [email protected]
> Спасибо, выручили.


Аlex,файл из сообщения №2 1.09.2015 выложенный grigoriys отлично скачиваеться и прекрасно открываеться.При таких делах полезно на рабочем столе иметь пару браузеров,к примеру у меня G/хром  и Opera, по открытию Pdf   -  есть изюминка и ее надо знать,что-бы открывались у Вас абсолютно все ноты в формате Pdf,на компе у Вас должен быть установлен Adobe Reader версии не ниже одинадцатой.Открытие Pdf возможно и другими редакторами,но это  уже другая тема комп. технологий.Удачи.      Kosthenko/


----------



## Alex KZ (7 Сен 2015)

Спасибо за науку! я просто зашел на сайт с другого компа и мы уже играем Грига))
Спаси вас Господь.


----------



## Мурад З. (17 Авг 2021)

Есть какое - нибудь серьезное переложение для баяна?


----------

